# Weight of an XD 45?



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

How much does a 5" XD 45 weigh?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Weight with empty mag is 32oz

http://www.springfield-armory.com/assets/pdf/111SPRINGFIELD_Book_XD9162.pdf


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

